# Care to share your dappled horses?



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a gorgeous half Arabian half Rocky Mountain gelding Toofine.  

This picture faintly shows his dapples, since his winter coat was coming in:










And this one shows his dapples a little more clearly:










(I think you have to click on the 2nd pic)


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

KylieHuitema said:


> I have a gorgeous half Arabian half Rocky Mountain gelding Toofine.
> 
> This picture faintly shows his dapples, since his winter coat was coming in:
> 
> ...


Nice! He sure is looker.


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

This is Thomas a horse I take lessons on, I think he's absolutely beautiful, he is a dappled grey thoroughbred. The picture doesn't do him justice, please excuse my horrible riding.


----------



## AmateurOwner (Jun 17, 2013)

This is my mare, Confidencia. She is a 9yo Paso Fino.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

This is my filly, Nibbles, on her 2nd birthday


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's a picture from last year of Rosie and her dapples.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

AmateurOwner said:


> This is my mare, Confidencia. She is a 9yo Paso Fino.


Ah, I love pasos


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is a picture from last year of my 24yr thoroughbred gelding. He is just as dappley this year at 25, but I haven't taken a good picture of him yet that showcases them.
IMGP0341edit.jpg


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

This is my 2yo WB filly Aspen


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

For non greys with dapples are horses that I used for mountain pack trips, as well as shows (eventing).

A QH/TB


A QH/Arab


----------



## brookemd (Jan 8, 2014)

Customcanines said:


> This is my filly, Nibbles, on her 2nd birthday


Wow!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow you all have some gorgeous dapples!!!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Arabian gelding that I used to own, he went through a nice dappled phase.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

How about a buttermilk buckskin? She dapples nicely as she changes coats, and seems to really keep it too. This is the first time she has been such a dark dapple, though. I just took it this morning.  And that isn't dirt, I checked. lol


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhhh that buckskin!!!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Remali said:


> Ohhhh that buckskin!!!


Thanks, she is my baby.


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

Believe it or not our AQHA palomino roan boy gets dapples. His roaning does some wonky things, some years it is really heavy roan others dapple delight.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

RiskyFilly said:


> Believe it or not our AQHA palomino roan boy gets dapples. His roaning does some wonky things, some years it is really heavy roan others dapple delight.


I could believe it!  He is pretty. Our BLM mustang gelding is a fairly dark bay, and he dapples out at the height of summer.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

My Arabs


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Sonny sort of kind of dapples...probably not enough to really be considered a dapple. I'll have to watch him this summer to see if they come back.

Right now, this is as good as I got.


----------



## Fordgirl (Apr 19, 2014)

A stud I've worked with in the past has the most beautiful dapples come summer! He was such a pleasure to train  The second picture is of us at his first show!


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

This is my girl's dapples last winter 


& her dapples this summer


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

These pictures are of my big boy Dillon- 1 month old and now 10 years old.
Amazing how much they can change!!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Am I seeing things or he has dapples? Never noticed them last year. Mind you, he got to a healthy life last june, and just turned 4 today!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

This is a picture from last summer of Lilly. She dapples in Winter too, but her coat is so dark and long in Winter, it's barely discernable.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Such pretty dappled ponies!! D'AWWWW!!!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

One of the boys I work with at home, Riddle.

First picture is him in his winter clip, and the second two are from a summer show. Excuse my awkward position in the last photo, I have a feeling I was shifting his saddle over :lol:


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

This is the Friesian gelding I ride for a friend of mine. He's matured into quite a handsome lad.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

kinda mad I don't have any really good pictures of the girls dapples. they POP.

But heres some sort of okay ones

Josie back in the day








Sugar back in the day too haha








My friends mare I was free leasing like 10 yrs ago Spice








don't know if you can see Reds here....








And of course Charlie!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is my girl. Not the best pics but its what i have



















(she is skinny in the last 3 and i was getting weight on her)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's my mare Chilly. Her dapples are really showing this year. I personally do not see many sorrel horses that have dapples, so I think it's really cool.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, I don't have many pics that show his dapples, but Duece was quite dappled all summer long!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know if it's the pregnancy hormones, but Lilly's coat has really taken on a coppery quality this year. She's always shiny and dappley, but seems moreso this year.


----------



## Vernette (Mar 2, 2014)

*dapples*

This mare is mostly QH, but she does have a little morgan, arab in her too. If both pictures come through, the lighter mare is morgan/arab the other mares grand dam.


----------



## Vernette (Mar 2, 2014)

I sent my pictures later than your thread. I have a generation of dapples. It started with my morgan/arab mare. Every filly she threw had them. They proceeded to pass it down. I'm not sure if the new ones 3yr and 1yr are going to dapple out or not. They are buttermilk duns. Loved your thread! I learned how to post pictures now.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Vernette said:


> This mare is mostly QH, but she does have a little morgan, arab in her too. If both pictures come through, the lighter mare is morgan/arab the other mares grand dam.


You are right on those dapples! They look awesome! And I *love* the little one's split snip on the tip of her nose.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

No dapples this year.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

wakiya said:


>


Holy what breed of horse is this? <3


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

He's a Spanish Barb


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ugh wish i had taken pictures my trainfnd the ticket cause all of her horses are beautifully dappled this summer! 3 Pallys ranging from golden to light pal, a buttermilk buckskin, and her black mare :]. Her grey is flea bitten now so can't tell with him haha


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

wakiya said:


> He's a Spanish Barb


Beautiful!! Such a beautiful build and coloration <3


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you. I'm extremely pleased with him.


----------



## Vernette (Mar 2, 2014)

The Spanish barb is beautiful. I saw one at the horse expo one year. It was black. I can't really see the dapples but i'm sure it's just the picture. I always have trouble getting the right angle from the sun.

Love the horse. I heard they are very comfortable riding horses.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

They're really cool horses. Tough, versatile, tons of personality. And their hip allows for a different range of movement than most horses, they are made to tuck and coil. Like the old high school classic dressage horses.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

The B/W has some dappling though, it's nearly impossible to take pictures of. The buckskin though, has proven to have dapples through winter, spring, and now summer so he may be dappled all year long. I guess we will see


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's a winter shot which, IMO shows his dapples better.


----------



## Vendetta12 (Aug 1, 2013)

One of my old horses. Please excuse my posture, this was years ago and I was getting ready to dismount  I don't think the picture does her justice, I can't find any good photos!


----------



## Vernette (Mar 2, 2014)

Your horse (Vendetta12) looks like a mare I had. She was an Morab. Her dapples really stood out in the winter. When I was young I thought she was a light bay. It turns out she was a buckskin. All her offspring threw buckskins. The two newest don't have the dapples. At least not yet.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thought I'd revive this thread and show Lilly's dapples!


----------

